# Porkert No5 or No10 or electric



## the big fella (Jul 2, 2017)

for those that dont know a Porkert number five is a small  hand turn meat mincer

http://www.mlynky-porkert.cz/katalog/?lang=en
https://www.dokredence.cz/en/manual...ing-disc-for-meat-mincers-porkert-carbon.html

Has anyone here got one and uses one and what are your thoughts?
the reason why  I am asking is that i own a number five and two mince plates with the plastic sausage tubes. Now whilst this works well and does as i ask of it if abit slowly due  to its small size. i found a site where i can buy some extra plate for it.

The general idea is to speed up by being able to do a course mince before a finer mince before the final mince.

Take that the budget is around £30 for some spare blade and dies and we have a fantastic piece of kit to keep in the food cupboard.

Where it goes wrong is i found a number ten Porkert mincer for that amount of money.
http://www.armysales.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=132
These are twice as long and  almost 70mm round rather than the No5's smaller 50mm amd that makes a big difference speed wise and comfort wise.

You are still going to have to throw £30 for spares and repairs. Now we are at £60 if i buy the brand new one and some spareas.

£60 puts me into the used smaller electric machine market and more importantly the suitable attatchment for the monster kitchen chef mixer we have at home.



What do you lot sugest?


----------



## wade (Jul 2, 2017)

I did begin using a hand turn mincer but quickly moved on to using the mincer attachment to my Kenwood Chef. Although this also does sausage stuffing, I found that it wasn't sufficiently controllable and so use a hand turn Trespade stuffer for that.


----------



## the big fella (Jul 2, 2017)

Wade said:


> I did begin using a hand turn mincer but quickly moved on to using the mincer attachment to my Kenwood Chef. Although this also does sausage stuffing, I found that it wasn't sufficiently controllable and so use a hand turn Trespade stuffer for that.


i have a a kenwood to, it is boarder line if i get the kenwood part or a free standing  specific mincer and stuffer as a signle unit, the Andrew James 2800watt unit is only £50 all in

for now the hand crank i already own is going to get used for next weeks mash up. i have 3mm and 4.5mm plates which will do for my first attempt, i dont think i need the 6mm or 8mm plates quite yet but i want to start looking at a better version for a chrimbo pressie to my self

its the same with the bacon run i have started this weekend, i have a large knife to cut the slices rather than a bacon slicer machine for now


----------

